# Is this temperature normal?



## Techn0crat (Mar 11, 2011)

My ICH and MCH shoots above 80 while playing games like fallout3 and assassin's creed 2 even on low setting.And PC restarts randomly.Yesterday, PC restarted twice so I didn't started any game and was browsing but PC restarted.
Please help.

Full Config.
Intel C2D E6550 2.33 GHz
Intel DG33FB 
Transcend DDR2 667 MHz
XFX 8600GT
*oi55.tinypic.com/2hfoxll.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Mar 11, 2011)

what cabinet do you have? you might need some cooling setup for the cabinet.


----------



## d3p (Mar 11, 2011)

Disable all the Adaptive Fan control in the BIOS & make them to run in Maximum RPM.

For more details refer the below link

What is ICH and MCH - AnandTech Forums


----------



## asingh (Mar 11, 2011)

I stopped believing in Speedfan like 5 years ago. Try CoreTEMP, and RealTEMP.


----------



## Techn0crat (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for help guys.
I just installed one cabinet fan to the side.
Currently temperatures are below 75 (ICH and MCH).Also their heatsinks are not removable.I wanted to put some thermal paste there. 
I will play some games for couple of hours and post results.


----------

